# DVB interface in FreeBSD / Kaffeine



## AB-stromer (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi all,

with help from the developer I finally made it to get a Hauppauge WinTV-HVR 1300 with CX88-driver support up and running in FreeBSD (written a HowTo in http://www.bsdforen.de).
Can scan channel and capture DVB-T with cx88 now.

Now I tried to use Kaffeine, as recommended for DVB, as a viewer, but it doesn't work at all.

My postings in the kaffeine-user ML showed that it looks like there is a completely different interfacing in FreeBSD than in Linux.

During analysis I was asked about the expected dvb device 

/dev/dvb/adpater0/frontend0

but at least in my FreeBSD installation there are only three devices
/dev/cx88mpeg0
/dev/cx88video
/dev/cx88audio.

cx88mpeg0 is the device I can use with cx88 for capturing and it works...

The guy in the kaffeine-user ML was wondering even how I was able to compile Kaffeine in FreeBSD... But: that was no problem at all.

Who can help in this issue??

regards


----------



## lme@ (Nov 26, 2008)

You could ask arved@ for help. He is the maintainer of the Kaffeine port and perhaps he knows how to enable your card.


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Nov 27, 2008)

Whenever dvb-t comes up it is compulsory to reference this:
http://raaf.atspace.org/dvbusb/index.html

I, for one, would be interested in seeing an English translation of your HowTo, and to hear further news about your progress, especially as analogue television is being switched off in the UK over the next few years.


----------



## lme@ (Nov 27, 2008)

A dvbusb driver for the new USB stack would also be great!


----------



## AB-stromer (Nov 28, 2008)

michaelrmgreen said:
			
		

> I, for one, would be interested in seeing an English translation of your HowTo, and to here further news about your progress, especially as analogue television is being switched off in the UK over the next few years.



here we are

see attachments.


BTW
analogue will be switched off in Germany end of this year, so there was need for action


----------



## lockdoc (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi,

I followed your howto, but somehow i cant get this card to work.
First of all here are pictures of the chips of the hauppauge hvr-1330, cause it always ships with different chips as i experienced. now i thought that i finally found the one that fits.... (dunno)



















kldstat

```
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   19 0xc0400000 9fab28   kernel
 2    1 0xc0dfb000 1ae38    snd_hda.ko
 3    3 0xc0e16000 4a64c    sound.ko
 4    1 0xc0e61000 604f0    radeon.ko
 5    2 0xc0ec2000 1633c    drm.ko
 6    1 0xc0ed9000 6a45c    acpi.ko
[color="RoyalBlue"] 7    7 0xc6417000 7000     cx88.ko
 8    1 0xc6449000 7000     cx88video.ko
 9    3 0xc6450000 3000     iicdev.ko
10    5 0xc6453000 3000     iicbus.ko
11    4 0xc6456000 4000     cx88i2c.ko
12    1 0xc683f000 7000     cx88audio.ko
13    1 0xc6872000 3000     cx88mpeg.ko
14    1 0xc6875000 4000     cx88mpegcore.ko
15    1 0xc68e2000 3000     cx88ir.ko[/color]
```

pciconf .vl

```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:      class=0x060000 card=0x50001458 chip=0x2e208086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:       class=0x060400 card=0x50001458 chip=0x2e218086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
uhci0@pci0:0:26:0:      class=0x0c0300 card=0x50041458 chip=0x3a378086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci1@pci0:0:26:1:      class=0x0c0300 card=0x50041458 chip=0x3a388086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci2@pci0:0:26:2:      class=0x0c0300 card=0x50041458 chip=0x3a398086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:26:7:      class=0x0c0320 card=0x50061458 chip=0x3a3c8086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
hdac1@pci0:0:27:0:      class=0x040300 card=0xa0021458 chip=0x3a3e8086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
pcib2@pci0:0:28:0:      class=0x060400 card=0x50011458 chip=0x3a408086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:28:3:      class=0x060400 card=0x50011458 chip=0x3a468086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib4@pci0:0:28:4:      class=0x060400 card=0x50011458 chip=0x3a488086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
uhci3@pci0:0:29:0:      class=0x0c0300 card=0x50041458 chip=0x3a348086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci4@pci0:0:29:1:      class=0x0c0300 card=0x50041458 chip=0x3a358086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci5@pci0:0:29:2:      class=0x0c0300 card=0x50041458 chip=0x3a368086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci1@pci0:0:29:7:      class=0x0c0320 card=0x50061458 chip=0x3a3a8086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
pcib5@pci0:0:30:0:      class=0x060401 card=0x50001458 chip=0x244e8086 rev=0x90 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801 Family (ICH2/3/4/4/5/5/6/7/8/9,63xxESB) Hub Interface to PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:      class=0x060100 card=0x50011458 chip=0x3a188086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
atapci2@pci0:0:31:2:    class=0x010601 card=0xb0051458 chip=0x3a228086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
none0@pci0:0:31:3:      class=0x0c0500 card=0x50011458 chip=0x3a308086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x02a81043 chip=0x954f1002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
hdac0@pci0:1:0:1:       class=0x040300 card=0xaa381043 chip=0xaa381002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
atapci0@pci0:3:0:0:     class=0x010400 card=0xb0001458 chip=0x2363197b rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'JMicron Technology Corp'
    device     = 'JMB36X PCIe-to-SATA-300/IDE RAID Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = RAID
atapci1@pci0:3:0:1:     class=0x010185 card=0xb0001458 chip=0x2363197b rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'JMicron Technology Corp'
    device     = 'JMB36X PCIe-to-SATA-300/IDE RAID Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
re0@pci0:4:0:0: class=0x020000 card=0xe0001458 chip=0x816810ec rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor'
    device     = 'RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
[color="#4169e1"]cx88video0@pci0:5:1:0:  class=0x040000 card=0x96010070 chip=0x880014f1 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Conexant Systems, Inc.'
    device     = '23880 Conexant 23880 Video Capture (NTSC)'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = video
cx88audio0@pci0:5:1:1:  class=0x048000 card=0x96010070 chip=0x881114f1 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Conexant Systems, Inc.'
    device     = 'CX2388x TV Capture Chip'
    class      = multimedia
cx23880mpeg0@pci0:5:1:2:        class=0x048000 card=0x96010070 chip=0x880214f1 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Conexant Systems, Inc.'
    device     = 'CX2388x TV Capture Chip'
    class      = multimedia
fwohci0@pci0:5:7:0:     class=0x0c0010 card=0x10001458 chip=0x8024104c rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Texas Instruments (TI)'
    device     = 'TSB43AB23 1394a-2000 OHCI PHY/link-layer Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = FireWire[/color]
```


Execute

```
root> cx88 -d /dev/cx88mpeg0 -c DVBT_EU_UHF:46 -u file:///root/capture.m2t -x /usr/local/share/examples/cx88/cx88.xml.sample
[color="Red"][B][libtuner] [/B]CX22702: demodulator not locked
[B][cx88][/B] Error starting peripheral device[/color]
```

The Console also says something at that time:

```
iicdev0: <I2C device> at addr 0x61 on iicbus2
iicdev0: Address 97
```

So what could be wrong?
Are the chipsets OK?
What does it mean that demodulator is not locked?
Can i manually lock the demodulator and how would you do that?


----------

